# paph. philippinense var. roebelenii



## P.K.Hansen (Jun 9, 2021)

First time bloomer. Very compact plant with short stem.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 9, 2021)

Wow…that is compact!
Good job!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 9, 2021)

Wow! Lovely and such a manageable size: a teacup multi! You must self it and pass on its genetics.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 9, 2021)

Great plant, first class, i think.


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 9, 2021)

Amazing! Nice tight twists and great flower count too!


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 10, 2021)

Love the twists, and the mini size.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2021)

very compact, indeed.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 10, 2021)

This might be the typo version of the compactum form that was describe for the alboviride version? Maybe Olaf will have an idea.


----------



## Hamlet (Jun 10, 2021)

Oh my, that's just my thing. Almost makes me want to get back into the hobby.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 10, 2021)

I'LL take three! Love it!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 10, 2021)

Such a small plant...and what gorgeous flowers! Well done, Per!


----------



## Plantinmybag (Jun 10, 2021)

The compact version is the Palawan variant which is known to be about half the size smaller than the regular philippinense  By the way, beautiful blooms. This is variety is nearly impossible to obtain in Singapore. To be honest, most except the maudiaes are difficult to obtain in Singapore considering how ironic it is as slipper orchid mainly come from asia.


----------



## JimNJ (Jun 10, 2021)

Very nice twisting and pouch color! Does it say what the clonal parentage is?


----------



## JimNJ (Jun 10, 2021)

Where is it from?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jun 11, 2021)

Can't remember where I got it from, but europe for sure.


----------



## JimNJ (Jun 11, 2021)

Looks very healthy too. What is the longest Leafspan?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jun 11, 2021)

25 cm


----------



## GuRu (Jun 11, 2021)

What a tiny plant with lovely flowers  .......but in fact I can't imagine it to be a Paph. philippinense var. roebellenii how we know it. I also would think of var./f. palawense.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jun 11, 2021)

Wouldn't be the first plant with a wrong label.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 11, 2021)

P.K.Hansen said:


> Wouldn't be the first plant with a wrong label.



How true.


----------



## musa (Jun 12, 2021)

What a marvelous plant! Good job!
that would be ideal for my space resources... a real Pocket Paph...


----------



## Guldal (Jun 16, 2021)

musa said:


> ... a real Pocket Paph...


I would for sure love to pocket it!


----------

